# Building a buck pen



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So after much consideration and going through and studding out related bucks, I found one I'm going to keep.

Snug Bug. He's the one that got sick, and I understand that if he gets sick again or shows unthriftiness in anyway, I'll re evaluate and not keep him as my stud buck, I'd probably castrate him and possibly sell him.

He's a boer/nigi cross. Which will be a great size I hope.

So right now he's just in with the ladies... they're all pregnant from another buck, no one is in heat (obviously) and he's getting alone fine.

However does will start to be due mid Feb, and I've saved up all the money I need for fence posts and fencing and am ready to build his buck pen(s).

My idea is two buck pens, that he rotates between but also is in with the herd when the girls are all pregnant so his buck pens get a rest.

Right now, the easiest size to block off is two 20 feet by 20 feet areas. At least I think that's what it is, I'd have to measure it. Each area includes a huge coconut palm tree for shade and a guava tree for chewing/climbing. Plenty of room for a rock pile and a house. It's also near my sheep catchment so water hauling will be a non-issue. He'd be within site of the herd all the time. So would he need a buddy if he can see the girls? I understand I run the risk of "fence" breeding but I've been thinking of ways to mitigate that as well. I'm thinking of lining the bottom half on the doe side with half pallets. He can see but it's an extra layer of "protection". I have no idea if that would work, but it's at least an idea. I can't run two separate fences with a foot in between them, it's hard enough to put posts into hardened lava.

When fully grown he shouldn't be that big, he's pretty small now. 

I don't know how often you should rotate a pad, every 30 or 45 days? Anyway it would be like Feb pen A, Jan pen B, etc etc. Till its time to go back in with the girls, then he could stay up until the girls are due or about 4-6 months of the year just running with the herd and not penned up.

Anyway, I have a month or so to get the one pen done and then another month to get the second pen done! lol So I need to get started soon. 

Thoughts and ideas?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think a buddy would still be good...he would get bored alone and you dont want that!! a buddy will play, head but and chase and pester..its good for him..

on pen rotation..I think I remember reading three weeks min, for worm eggs to die out...but dont quote me on that lol. : ) 

I get so excited to have plans on the table!! we have a new milk barn planned and layed out!! new fencing...cant wait for spring!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The good part about Hawaii is that I can do outside projects year round! yahoo! (well maybe not that great haha)

So I have a buck out on stud named Rico, can I put the two bucks together with little issue? They are both horned and will probably be near the same size. Rico is related to over half my herd though and Snug Bug is totally unrelated which is why I want to use him, but Rico brings in his own income (he pays for his own feed and care by the studding fees). So I could keep Rico during the parts of the year that Snug needs to be penned away from the ladies and then stud Rico out when Snug Bug is with the main herd?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Only a few choices that really work for bucks. Cattle panels (will last a few years hopefully) Horse panels (should last for ever) and hot wire.

As for bucks together, they should be more or less ok during the off season. But they will fight to figure out who the boss is and then you gotta hope one of them isnt a total jerk just to be jerk and dominate the other. But during the breeding season, I highly suggest you do not pen them together.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It will really depend on the bucks. I had 3 Nigerian bucks that got along great, even in rut. They did spar more during rut but nothing bad.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..I have my bucks together year round...they have good personalities and so do just fine...just keep watch during rut and see how it does..as long as they are about the same size I dont see a problem...sometimes after one has been on a "date" and brought back to the buck pen...they can fuss a bit...but never bad enough that scares me : )


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You guys are lucky  My bucks would easily fight to the death if given the chance. Its funny. Legion has taken a real liking to the olde buck he is penned next to and lets him love all over him through the fence. But if I let Legion out he will go over to his daddy's pen and start pounding on the fence. So I guess a lot has to with them just getting used to each other.

The poopy thing is now I cant pet on Legion without gloves


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure personality and genetics plays into it. I know people who have to keep their bucks separated year round or they would kill each other. I was thankful that my bucks got along because I only had room for 1 pen for them.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

My buck that is out on stud right now is being housed with the girls with a nubian buck as well. They brought rico in first for the first couple months for the smaller girls, then brought in the big guy for any does Rico couldn't... ahhhh reach.  haha! And they are getting along really really well and I've seen them both mounting does.

Snug Bug is still a baby and Rico has been great around the kids that are currently in the pens with that herd. So I'm hoping it'll be okay. They are both very lovey snuggly bucks (yuck).

Do you guys suggest Bringing back Rico at the same time I put Snug in the pen or give Snug a day of being lonely and bring Rico then or bring Rico while Snug is still in the main herd and letting them get to know each other with all the girls around?

Also how much space dose a buck or two that are small need? Rico is a nigi-ish (small bit of feral mostly nigi). Snug Bug is half and half but actually seems in size more nigi than anything. His growth really slowed down when he was sick though.... So hopefully he'll pick back up again. He's playing again so thats a good sign I think.

Unless I spent a small fortune on a buck, and I mean like a FORTUNE, I don't think I could keep an aggressive buck. There are too many nice and good looking bucks out there. I would probably eat him or sell him for meat.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would bring them to the pen at the same time...so not one "owns" it.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Cathy, good plan!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have 3 bucks in 1 pen together, and so far I've have no issues... 1 ober, 1 Saanen, and 1 kinder.. I was planning on selling them, but found a few ways to save on the feed bill with the new feeders I purchased, and we are in the process of putting up 1 huge field, and another pen for breeding season.. Just couldn't sell them...that's what I get when I bottle feed these buggers... Most likely selling the kinder guy though once my last kinder doe is sold, neither of them were bottle fed..


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

My buck shares a fence with the girls and they keep him company. Have not had any problem. We use Red Top goat and sheep fence -the squares are pretty small and the fence is tight. I can't think that it is possible for him to breed thru the fence. He does fine on his own but boy can he scream when I take my girls out for a walk. He wants them close by. Going to add another buck to his area when the rut is over and see if that works but may have to split the pen and add another small building -don't want anyone hurt and my buck is pretty active and full of spunk.
I know a few have said they had fence breeding but seems like the buck would be pretty lucky to get thru the small squares and into the right area. A hot wire would be added if I saw any attempts like that.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

On putting two bucks together:
It is truly up to the bucks and their personalities. I had two buck together and they were perfectly fine. They weren't violent with each other and seemed to enjoy each others company for the most part. You could always try it and see how it works.  It never hurts to try! Good luck!


----------

